# Yet another oldie!



## Mitica100 (Jan 3, 2008)

I dunno what gets into me early January but I ended up winning an eBay auction for a beautiful plate camera made in Germany by ZEH and called Zeca. It's in absolutely great shape, like it left the factory yesterday! It turns out it was auctioned by a serious collector, so he was happy to see it go to someone who appreciates it. 

The interesting thing about this maker is that he built cameras in Dresden until the plant was destroyed by allied bombings during the WWII. The apertures seem the 'old style', in the 4.5, 6.3, 9, 12.5, 18, 25, 36 sequence. The lens is a very sharp Zecanar 135mm/f4.5, uncoated and the camera takes 9x12 (cm) size glass plates. It actually came with three plate holders, two which seem to have the glass plates still inside.

Here is a picture:


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 3, 2008)

Dimitri, there's got to be a support group for you.  And I think KSMatt is in it, too.  If I had more cash, I'd need help as well!


----------



## IanG (Jan 4, 2008)

Dimitri, just remember film is still available for your Zeca, also glass plates from Slavich.

These Avus type camera's were made by quite a number of companies in the 1920's & 30's the main differences being the quality of lens & shutter.

Ian


----------



## ScottS (Jan 4, 2008)

Support group is here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106308


----------

